
So I went to Startup School - drm237
http://timtrueman.com/2008/05/04/so-i-went-to-startup-school/
======
byrneseyeview
Monty is so human it's startling. When someone messes with an Asimo or a
Roomba, it just looks like a toy. When you see someone thwart Monty, you feel
like he's getting mad.

